# ..:: VIDEO CLIP: Trip through a Village Landscape - Intermezzo ::..



## Mersad (Oct 17, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wffTFBfYeeg[/ame]

My cousins and I took recently a trip through an idyllic village landscape. These shots were taken during that trip, so i hope you will like them.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks. Under my profile @ www.youtube.com/Mersad87 more stuff can be found.


----------

